# Grünschnabel im OC-Bereich braucht hilfe



## Alucard_911 (18. Juni 2015)

*Grünschnabel im OC-Bereich braucht hilfe*

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Ich habe mir nun seit jahren wieder einen PC zusammen gestellt.
Da ich momentan noch keine Grafikkarte habe nutze ich vorrübergehend die Grafikeinheit meines Prozessors.
Da das ganze wie man sich ja vorstellen kann nur recht begrenzte FPS Werte ermöglicht, habe ich mal im Bios nachgeschaut und dort 2 möglichkeiten gefunden
die es OC Leihen so wie ich einer bin es ermöglichen ein klein wenig mehr aus der CPU heraus zu holen. Zumindest so lange, bis ich
mir eine anstendige Grafikkarte leisten kann.

Die Hardware meines System´s :   



Spoiler



Mainboard ..................... Asus Z97-Pro Gamer
Arbeitsspeicher ........... G.Skill Ares 16GB Dual Kit DDR3-2133

Prozessor ....................... Intel Core i7 4770K
Wärmeleitpaste ........... GELID SOLUTIONS extreme
CPU Kühler ................... Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3

SSD .................................. Crucial MX100 128GB
SSD .................................. Crucial MX100 256GB
SSD .................................. Crucial MX100 512GB
PCIe ................................. ASUS  PCE-AC68 AC1300
Netzteil .......................... Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10  550Watt

Gehäuse ........................ Fractal Arc Midi R2
Gehäuselüfter ............. Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (140mm) PWM   ( 4x über MB gesteuert )
Gehäuselüfter ............. Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (140mm)   ( 2x über LS gesteuert )


Die eine Möglichkeit nennt sich EZ Tuning Wizard.
Ich habe diese in 2 verschieden Varianten ausprobiert.

EZ Tuning Wizard - Variante 1 ( stärkere Leistungssteigerung )


Spoiler



Bild 1  -  Bios EZ Tuning Wizard öffnen
Bild 2  -  EZ Tuning Wizard - aktuelle System Configuration
Bild 3  -  EZ Tuning Wizard - Schwerpunkt PC nutzung
Bild 4  -  EZ Tuning Wizard - CPU Kühler Typ
Bild 5  -  EZ Tuning Wizard - errechnete Mehrleistung

Ergebnis  :  Der PC konnte nicht einmal das Windows booten. Er versuchte es immer wieder - ohne Erfolg.


EZ Tuning Wizard - Variante 2 ( schwächere Leistungssteigerung )


Spoiler



Bild 1  -  Bios EZ Tuning Wizard öffnen
Bild 2  -  EZ Tuning Wizard - aktuelle System Configuration
Bild 3  -  EZ Tuning Wizard - Schwerpunkt PC nutzung
Bild 4  -  EZ Tuning Wizard - CPU Kühler Typ
Bild 5  -  EZ Tuning Wizard - errechnete Mehrleistung

Ergebnis  :-/


Beide Varianten von EZ Tuning Wizard die ich ausprobiert haben, waren so instabiel das sie es nicht einmal geschaft haben Windows zu booten.
Aber es gab ja noch einen zweiten Weg namens EZ System Tuning. Dort kann man 3 Einstellungen auswählen. Energiesparen, Normal & Asus Optimal .
Alle 3 Einstellungen verändern Augenscheinlich nicht den Basistackt sondern nur den Boost Tackt.

Ich habe im Modus Normal und Asus Optimal jeweils Test´s gemacht.
Die Ergebnisse sind in den folgenden Punkten zu sehen.

Normal :
Benchmark Ergebnis

Asus Optimal :
Benchmark Ergebnis

Ich bin eigentlich mit dem Ergebnis des "Asus Optimal" recht zufrieden. Sowohl die Leistungssteigerung als auch die Temperaturen scheinen in Ordnung zu sein.
Er ist auch selbst nach stundenlangem zockens von BF4 stabil und liefert mir zwischen 10-15 FPS mehr als der "Normal" Modus.

Allerdings habe ich vorgestern meinen Rechner über Nacht angelassen und habe dann morgens festgestellt das er neu gestartet hatte.
Doch nicht langzeit stabil ? Da ich ja nicht sehen konnte ob es einen Bluescreen gegeben hat, weiß ich nicht recht was ich da machen kann.

Oder ob fileicht auch der CPU nicht ordnungsgerecht arbeitet (hab zur not noch 1/2 Jahr Hersteller Garantie auf den CPU)
so das man ihn umtauschen müste.

Kann mir da jemein einen Rat oder einen Ansatz geben, was wo oder wie ich da jetzt vorgehen kann ?
Wie gesagt habe in dem Bereich 0 Erfahrung.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus

MfG
Alu


----------



## rackcity (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Grünschnabel im OC-Bereich braucht hilfe*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html

einlesen und selbst machen. kostet zeit aber am ende weißt du, was du umgestellt hast und es ist stabil.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Grünschnabel im OC-Bereich braucht hilfe*

Da du auf die interne Grafik angewiesen bist, solltest du es anders machen:

Den CPU-Takt auf 3,5 GHz begrenzen. Dann per Offset um ca. 50-70mV undervolten und den Takt und die Rate der iGP hochsetzen.

Can it run Crysis? Heute mit der Iris Pro Graphics 6200
Crysis 3 auf integrierter Grafik flüssig spielbar - So wird's gemacht!


----------

